# Some Bear Pics From Last Week



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

Not much for daytime activity due to the extreme hot weather. Both of these bear have been coming in on a regular basis.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I always love seeing your pictures. Good Job


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Love the bear pics Tom, can't wait to get up north to check the cam.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Those are fantastic, I can't wait to see their coats change as winter gets closer and see if they get bigger and we notice it. That is a great setup and thanks for sharing your photographs of the bears.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great pics and nice bears!


----------



## albuilder1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Holly balls :yikes:, I mean bears.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice pics Tom, I appreciate the Pix Fix.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Are you teasing your son with these pics?:lol:
I hope he puts that first one on a scale!! I would love to know what he weighs.:coolgleam


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

Nimrod1 said:


> Are you teasing your son with these pics?:lol:
> I hope he puts that first one on a scale!! I would love to know what he weighs.:coolgleam


Ed you are not the only one that want to know what he weighs. Was up in Northern Wisconsin this past weekend and got to see the 735 pound bear that was shot in Price County [I think] last year and is on display at the BP Fuel Stop in Tripoli, WI. I don't think this one weighs that much but his head is the same size and body is as big too.


----------



## UplandHntr (May 10, 2010)

so what do you think those guys go on the hoof?


----------



## rickwalley (Jan 22, 2010)

U-L-H.....
Bears don't have hooves !!!!!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

That first one is a Sow for sure!  Nice pic's


----------



## crdroste (Dec 9, 2009)

hi everyone, I'm a young college student and this is my first year baiting and this is the first bear we have on camera and i was wondering what you all thought about the size of this bear i know they are usually smaller than they look so i was guessing about 150 but i really haven't a clue. sorry i don't have any more pictures, the bear tore the camera off the tree, but any estimates on size would be appreciated.


----------



## rbol121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ur looking at good bear, yes easily over 250lbs, probably closer to 300lb. If its the same bear in all of the pics, I wouldn't hesitate on that one, definately a shooter.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Wow love those pictures, nice job.
Matt


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

rbol121 said:


> Ur looking at good bear, yes easily over 250lbs, probably closer to 300lb. If its the same bear in all of the pics, I wouldn't hesitate on that one, definately a shooter.




There is no way that is the same bear in both pics. the first one is much bigger look at the rear end it is alot wider. Plus look at the first ones coat it looks a lil think around his hips and rear end the second one looks to be abit fuller. 

I will say tho that if a bear that size is at my bait this year i will pop him lol.


----------

